# Unusual Behaviour



## Northern Hawk (Sep 1, 2010)

4 Glowlights Tetras and 3 zebra Dinos have all started this chacing their reflection up and down the glass kind-of randomly.... the last time this happened with my fish they rammed the glass to death.... have anyone have had this happen before... was the last incident a fluke? Should i be worried?*c/p*


----------



## LPUIG73 (Jul 18, 2010)

Northern Hawk said:


> 4 Glowlights Tetras and 3 zebra Dinos have all started this chacing their reflection up and down the glass kind-of randomly.... the last time this happened with my fish they rammed the glass to death.... have anyone have had this happen before... was the last incident a fluke? Should i be worried?*c/p*


I call Zebra Danios "crazies" and I don't recommend placing them in a small tank with slower moving fish, such as Glowlights. That said, it seems possible something could be disturbing/stressing all the fish. Tell us more about the water parameters and type of filtration you are using for your 20L tank. What else is in the tank? Aeration? Lighting?


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

for danios this is a normal behavior


----------

